# Doc wants me to take synthroid right AFTER a meal!



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

For the first time since my TT back in 2013 I have started to feel like a normal person! I'm not longer tired, the brain fog isn't as bad and I simply feel like I did when I had a thyroid. I stopped taking hormonal birth control pills 8 weeks ago and this is when the change started! However, my endo appointment was last Wednesday and my labs came back with a TSH of .310. My endo wasn't concerned about the fact that I was somewhat hyper but she did want to tweek things. So instead of lowering my dose (currently on 175 of synthroid) she asked that I start to take it AFTER my breakfast. Now after years about reading about the medication I have been very vigilant about waking up at 4am and not eating until about 630am. Changing this really worries me but she told me that she felt that if she lowered the dose it would raise my TSH to a level where I wouldn't feel good but that by eating I would lessen the absorbtion rate of the pill. Also she said not to wait any amount of time after my meal but rather to take it right away! I just find this odd anyone else out there who ever heard of this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know if I would follow that advice. That TSH is pretty good -- I wouldn't call it hyper.

But, what do your frees look like?


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

My Free throxine is 1.3 she only test that and TSH levels.

I was really hesitant on doing as she said and haven't started her orders until today. Like I said I have felt the best I have ever felt since TT and after all material I have read I have never seen or heard of this suggestion. I don't want to go against what she said but I just don't know.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's the range on that test?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

NOT A DOCTOR, but if I read this correctly, and your endo is playing at math, but maybe this would increase TSH incrementally in a way that a pill level up or down wouldn't?

http://www.thyroid.org/patient-thyroid-information/ct-for-patients/vol-6-issue-11/vol-6-issue-11-p-4/

The average TSH at the start of the study was *1.7*. The TSH level was higher when levothyroxine was taken during breakfast (TSH *2.9*) as compared with group who waited 30-60 minutes before taking levothyroxine (TSH 1.9).


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Joplin the range is .7-1.5 for the Free Thyroxine

Whathappened- I have a feeling that is where my endo was going with this. She felt that dropping my dose down to 150 might be too much of a decrease in meds. I think my biggest worry is that maybe the synthroid wont work at all if I take it with food. Thanks for the article its the first of its kind that I have actually read about taking synthroid with food!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the only tests that will give you an accurate idea of where your thyroid hormones are at time of draw.

Your doctor is trying to decrease absorption by having you take it around food.

This same doctor is essentially trying to dose you by TSH as well. That is more your issue.

Free T-3 and Free T-34 are the tests that you should base doses off.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Lovlkn after all the research I have done I have asked her to test my Free T-4 and T-3 and she says its not needed...which I know is wrong. I have called many other Endo's in my insurance network and they all dose off TSH! Overall this experience has been frustrating and I feel I have had to do so much research on my own. Hence why I'm now on here trying to figure out my new orders.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any chance your primary care physician is willing to help you manage your thyroid meds? It's not always necessary to see an endo. (I have never seen one, and I've been without a thyroid gland for almost 5 years.)


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Octavia- Right after my surgery I started with my PCP managing me but she wasn't listening to me at all. My TSH was 4.9, I felt terrible and she kept saying I was in range and so that's when I figured that going to an endo would be of more help.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You might look for an integrative physician in your network. That's what I see--she used to be a gynecologist and now she's an integrative doc (i.e., a "whole body" doctor).


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Jenny- I will look into that!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

angel711baby66 said:


> Octavia- Right after my surgery I started with my PCP managing me but she wasn't listening to me at all. My TSH was 4.9, I felt terrible and she kept saying I was in range and so that's when I figured that going to an endo would be of more help.


Geez....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

angel711baby66 said:


> Lovlkn after all the research I have done I have asked her to test my Free T-4 and T-3 and she says its not needed...which I know is wrong. I have called many other Endo's in my insurance network and they all dose off TSH! Overall this experience has been frustrating and I feel I have had to do so much research on my own. Hence why I'm now on here trying to figure out my new orders.


Do you live in the USA? You can get those labs yourself and if they are not in a good range - bring them in and discuss with your doctor. If that doctor will not work with you then you need to keep looking until one will.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx


----------

